

Ask HN: How do you keep your address book up to date? - jasonli

There are plenty of startups trying to solve the problem of keeping your address book updated. Some phones have built in features, and even Facebook and Google seemed to have scratched the surface to this issue. With so many options available, I was wondering if there is a method that is most widely used?<p>How do you do stay updated with the information for your contacts, both personal and professional?
======
spuiszis
In addition to your typical Outlook, i0S contacts, etc., there are a services
that come to mind:

Plaxo (Plaxo.com founded by Sean Parker) has been around for awhile. I used
this for some time but have recently discontinued my account.

Brewster (<https://www.brewster.com/>) is new on the block and I also think
Fred Wilson had a blog post on them earlier this year.

------
eshvk
Apple Address Book synced with Google Contacts.

